# Buccaneers of the Bay



## Fishing_Feud (Nov 16, 2004)

How many kayakers are participating in this great idea so far?


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

I will be making the paddle in my Prowler 13. I have been using these windy days to train myself on the Lynnhaven River. If anyone has any questions or needs any information regarding this event please feel free to email me. [email protected].


----------



## ruthless (Sep 5, 2003)

I hope you have a safety boat to follow you guys. That is a pretty good paddle for even the most seasoned paddler. 

I know that most of the *** guys paddle kayaks like the ride 135, not exactly a kayak for big water crossings like this.


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

There will be safety boats, with medical personnel aboard from what I understand. You can't just consider the distance, you have to factor in currents, weather, large shipping channels, exhaustion, etc. This trip will definitely test you... not only physically, but mentally as well. It is for a great cause though, and if that's not enough, atleast for your own personal satisfaction. I have made the trip to Kiptopeake and back in a 16" catarmaran in very calm conditions (miserable in a sailboat all day) and some pretty hectic conditions (sailing into upwind into a storm just to get to the beach... )... i'd sure love to do it in the kayak.


----------



## reelax84 (Jun 27, 2007)

yeah this seems like a pretty serious paddle and considering doing it, but not sure if a MR 14 is the boat to do it in! not to mention all the conditioning that goes along with preparing for this sort of thing. i've done 60 mile hikes on the AT with 40lbs on my back but this is another unpredictable animal, mother nature! guess i better start workin these arms out with a paddle instead of budweisers!


----------



## J_Lannon (Jul 23, 2003)

ruthless said:


> I hope you have a safety boat to follow you guys. That is a pretty good paddle for even the most seasoned paddler.
> 
> I know that most of the POL guys paddle kayaks like the ride 135, not exactly a kayak for big water crossings like this.



Thats a pretty true statement. Its super stable kayak, and great for rough water, but just dont plan on going any wheres fast when the chop picks up.


----------



## J_Lannon (Jul 23, 2003)

reelax84 said:


> yeah this seems like a pretty serious paddle and considering doing it, but not sure if a MR 14 is the boat to do it in! not to mention all the conditioning that goes along with preparing for this sort of thing. i've done 60 mile hikes on the AT with 40lbs on my back but this is another unpredictable animal, mother nature! guess i better start workin these arms out with a paddle instead of budweisers!


The Manta Ray 14 is more than good enough for a crossing like that.


----------



## reelax84 (Jun 27, 2007)

J_Lannon said:


> The Manta Ray 14 is more than good enough for a crossing like that.


thats good to hear, makes me feel a lil better about doing it!


----------



## ruthless (Sep 5, 2003)

I wish you guys all the luck.


----------



## Jaron15 (Aug 14, 2007)

ruthless said:


> I wish you guys all the luck.


hey Cory are u not goin to participate in this paddle....i plan on doing it or tryin


----------



## ruthless (Sep 5, 2003)

Nope, I am not prepared physically or mentally to do that trip. I might do it in a 17-foot touring yak with a few very experenced paddlers for company, but on a fishing SOT (even a Manta Ray 14)....not my cup tea. I know it is for a good cause and God Bless the *** for doing it. Ill keep my Charity work close to shore.

Kayak Kevin did it in 6-hours on a touring SOT, and he was training for months to do it. I think it is a little ambitious for new paddlers, but who am I?


----------



## harry buggs (Feb 7, 2006)

Technically, it's 'Buccaneers on the Bay', and it benefits the Special Olympics. The paddlers will be soliciting pledges for their efforts. Hope you guys will be willing to kick in a little something for a good cause.

Thanks for your consideration

~buggs


----------



## jm2fly (Nov 19, 2004)

What is this Buccaneers on the Bay?


----------



## fisherman (Feb 20, 2002)

Dudes, sounds like fun. I think I'm going to accompany Kevin on a crossing this summer. Last time, he stopped at the High Level and caught some spadefish. Keep your pimp hand strong.

Ric


----------



## fisherman (Feb 20, 2002)

Dudes, sounds cool. I'm going to try to accompany Kevin on a crossing this summer. He's planning to circumnavigate the bay in June. Anyway, where do we send donations? Heck, maybe join ya'll, too. That's if I survive the first cross. 

Ric
289-5136


----------



## kayak kevin (Jan 31, 2008)

the first crossing i went from north to south in 5 1/2 hours with a 5 to 10 mph north wind. i had the experance of my first tour behind me, 500 miles. 
2nd, was on my second tour, oregon inlet to ocean city. i had been on the water for a week doing 20 miles a day. it took 7 hours stoping at the islands
3rd was last year i paddled from wiloughby to little creek and back for my training, 14 miles, it still kicked my butt. 8 hours with no wind and hot.
the only thing fun is finishing.
plan on a day or two for recovering


----------



## Centralpafish (Jul 5, 2007)

Buggs, please provide more information for those of us who might pledge. I'm in if I know who, where and what the B O B is doing.


----------



## harry buggs (Feb 7, 2006)

Philly Jack said:


> Buggs, please provide more information for those of us who might pledge. I'm in if I know who, where and what the B O B is doing.


Details are still being worked out and a formal announcement should be made in the next couple of weeks. The paddle itself will be in early May, crossing the mouth of the Bay. Still plenty of time to make a pledge, but those interested in participating might want to start training now. 

Thanks for your interest, we ask a bit of patience on the details. A group of paddlers from the Lynnhaven area will sponsor it.

~buggs


----------



## TugCapn (Jun 18, 2007)

*Information*

Anyone interested in information for the "Buccaneers On The Bay" event, please e-mail me at [email protected] I will be more than happy to give you ALL the info you need to donate or participate. Thank you for your interest in this event.


----------



## TugCapn (Jun 18, 2007)

*Step-Up*

Looking for some folks to step-up and support a great cause. ALL proceeds are going to the Va. Beach Charter of the Special Olympics. Your support would be greatly appreciated.


----------

